# How Do You Feel About A Guy With Man Boobs?



## sammiefields

I've had man boobs all my life and have had trouble getting into relationships with women. I just wanted to know, how do you feel about a guy with man boobs?

Does it put you off? Would you give him a chance if you got along with him? Or is there no chance in the world you'd go out with a guy with man boobs? How important is it for you to be with a guy who has a strong, masculine frame?

Please do answer the poll and get back to me with your thoughts, it'd really help. If you haven't ever seen man boobs on a guy, then how about just a regular fat-guy?

You can answer the forum poll, or my quick Google Docs questionnaire here: http://tinyurl.com/7sugaz9

Thanks,

Sammie


----------



## lamaga

I judge people on their insides, not their outsides.


----------



## COguy

I think if you have to have a poll about it, you're not going to get the ladies.

If you are concerned with your man boobs, your lack of confidence will show.

If you walk out there not caring, confident in who you are, I think people will look past the moobs.

Guys like Gene Simmons get more chicks than 99.99% of men out there, how you handle yourself is much more important than your looks or chestacles.


----------



## sammiefields

Thank you both for your replies. That's really comforting to know. It's hard for a guy to be confident when he's got moobs, but I can certainly try.


----------



## firebelly

Would I LIKE to have a man with hard pecs? Yes. Would I date a man with moobs? Yes, if he's nice to me and is good in bed. Play up your strengths.


----------



## that_girl

I am not sure how big you're talking. I've seen men with full breasts...easily 40D. Yea. Not attractive.

My guy isn't a muscle man, but he doesn't have moobs. If he did, oh well, but are you talking large breasts on a average dude? Or are you just overweight and then have moobs. Kindof a different scenario to me.


----------



## sammiefields

that_girl said:


> I am not sure how big you're talking. I've seen men with full breasts...easily 40D. Yea. Not attractive.
> 
> My guy isn't a muscle man, but he doesn't have moobs. If he did, oh well, but are you talking large breasts on a average dude? Or are you just overweight and then have moobs. Kindof a different scenario to me.


Personally, I'm overweight with moobs. So is it about the size of the man boobs for you then? Small ones you wouldn't mind, but large you would?


----------



## southbound

COguy said:


> I think if you have to have a poll about it, you're not going to get the ladies.
> 
> If you are concerned with your man boobs, your lack of confidence will show.
> 
> If you walk out there not caring, confident in who you are, I think people will look past the moobs.
> 
> Guys like Gene Simmons get more chicks than 99.99% of men out there, how you handle yourself is much more important than your looks or chestacles.


Does Gene Simmons have man boobs?


----------



## Maricha75

Well, I am married to an overweight man with man boobs... I love him for who he is. How he looks is not as important to me. I wouldn't trade him for any man on the face of this earth. Do I wish he was more fit? Absolutely. But not because I am not attracted to him, but because I want him to live longer, have a longer life with me. Otherwise, I couldn't care less whether he has them or not.


----------



## Gaia

sammiefields said:


> Personally, I'm overweight with moobs. So is it about the size of the man boobs for you then? Small ones you wouldn't mind, but large you would?


Have you tried diet and exercise? If so... which ones? Do you have any physical disabilities such as asthma, broken bones, joint pain, ect that limit how you can exercise?


----------



## YinPrincess

My ex had man boobs... And he was also hairy as heck! Weird combination, but I completely adored him. He made me feel like a queen. (At least up until the break-up, lol).

Appearances are nothing... The personality and moral/ethical character are much more appealing and important. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

man boobs kinda suck. I am medically a little overweight but pretty close to average, but have these little things that are getting lower and lower dangling from my pecs. My pecs aren't particularly large, nor fatty, but there is breast tissue, I have pretty much always had a little, even when I was under 140lbs ten years ago I couldn't figure out why my chest was "flabby".

These moobs are not large, smaller than what an A cup would be on a woman's chest I'm sure, just that they are there - It's not fat, so exercise and diet will not get rid of them, its actual breast tissue, and it doesn't help having large nipples either. The only fix is surgery and no way in hell is that a solution unless these things suddenly take off and grow. It's enough to make me self conscious about them... whether shirtless or through my shirt I dislike seeing pictures of my chest. I'm curious what it would look like if I started pushing weight, I'm sure it wouldn't look worse, but I've been talking about building muscle for over a decade now just doesn't really happen.

I think they are just evidence of a man with too much estrogen, and people pick up on those subtle clues, so even if a woman doesn't really notice them I suspect many who are looking for a rugged testosterone fueled guy (which seems to be all the physically attractive ones) will not find me attractive and give me the "just not my type" response.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure

I would be concerned if my S/O was sporting a chest bigger than my own. I am a DD.

But I would love him anyways. I think my man is hot.


----------



## sammiefields

Maricha: That's really touching. A comforting thought knowing there are people like you around.

Gaia: I don't have any disabilities. Haven't given up on diet and exercise yet. I've been trying all my life, but I do realize it hasn't thus far worked because of a lack of consistency in myself. Working on it though 

YinPrincess: Indeed, that appears to be general consensus so far 

Lon: I've read a great deal about man boobs, and it most certainly does NOT mean that you have a permanently low level of testosterone. In the vast majority of guys with actual hard breast tissue, the breast tissue formed during puberty when there is a natural imbalance in hormones (estrogen levels rise faster than testosterone does). If this hormone imbalance lasts for over a year, then the breast glands undergo fibrosis and go hard. Then when the hormone balance does correct itself, the breast glands don't go away because of the fibrosis. Chances are then Lon, that you DO NOT have low testosterone - your testosterone levels are just as high as that of any other guy. So don't let that get you down, arite?

ScaredandUnsure: lol


----------



## Gaia

Ok... if the guy looked like this... I'd be weirded out a bit.... lol


----------



## Gaia

Ok... if the guy looked like this... I'd be weirded out a bit.... lol


----------



## Gaia

oops double posted.. sorry about that... and hmm pic didn't show... lol :/


----------



## that_girl

It's not about having them or not having them. I think it's more acceptable for a larger man to have fatty tissue on his chest area. It is proportionate.

This is what I think of when I think "moobs". Not bigger men with fatty chests. I have seen average sized men with breasts. It's awkward. Looks aren't everything, but it's still awkward. And ya'll know that if you were dating and starting to get intimate and your date takes off his shirt and you saw a man with breasts, it would be awkward. Don't lie. If my husband had them, oh well, but we're not starting out a new relationship. lol. 










IF you look like this man, start working out a bit. It doesn't take much for men to muscle-up.


----------



## Jimena

I go for the skinny nerdy types


----------



## Lon

that_girl said:


> It's not about having them or not having them. I think it's more acceptable for a larger man to have fatty tissue on his chest area. It is proportionate.
> 
> This is what I think of when I think "moobs". Not bigger men with fatty chests. I have seen average sized men with breasts. It's awkward. Looks aren't everything, but it's still awkward. And ya'll know that if you were dating and starting to get intimate and your date takes off his shirt and you saw a man with breasts, it would be awkward. Don't lie. If my husband had them, oh well, but we're not starting out a new relationship. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF you look like this man, start working out a bit. It doesn't take much for men to muscle-up.


the only way those boobs are coming off is with a scalpel. I have the start of moobs and it sucks because even if I lose all my fat I will still have the breast tissue - its not a lot, but it is there and so it makes starting a new relationship with me a little less appealing to most women.


----------



## that_girl

Lon said:


> the only way those boobs are coming off is with a scalpel. I have the start of moobs and it sucks because even if I lose all my fat I will still have the breast tissue - its not a lot, but it is there and so it makes starting a new relationship with me a little less appealing to most women.


Do you think it's because of the hormones in food? I completely think it's because of all the hormones in meats and dairy. Sucks. 

I know that true moobs are from an over production of estrogen in men which can be caused by the hormones in foods.

I wouldn't worry too much about it Lon. You're an awesome guy. It may be a bit awkward...but it's not like women are perfect either.


----------



## Lon

I personally think part of it is diet, I think a lot more of it has to do with natural production of estrogen depending on the man's lifestyle and social circumstance. For me I've always been more of a low testosterone guy I guess, and I think that shows up eventually in physical traits. When my son was born a switch flipped in me and I KNOW something changed in me hormonally. I think that has started to change but not really until this past year after separation.

I don't feel TOO self conscious about moobs, most people wouldn't really notice, but I do.


----------



## Mmommy1

My hubby lost 60 pounds right before we met. He does have some extra skin...as well as partially saggy man boobs. He hates taking his shirt off...he even changes his shirt in the bathroom still after 5 years. I mostly don't bother with it during sex cause I know how uncomfortable it makes him..but occasionally I will pull it off (which usually makes him switch positions to me on top). Does any of this bother me? NOPE! He is a wonderful man and I fell in love with him for his personality...I would love him if he continues to be skinny..or gains back 60 pounds back. I don't mind it at all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cherokee96red

his "moobs" shouldn't be bigger than my boobs. If they are, then Houston, we have a problem!


----------



## Chelle D

I like sucking on my man's nipples... He doesn't really have man boobs... just normal pecs , but I still like suckling them & watching them go hard..... Hmmmm reminds me of something else getting that way???


----------



## GhostRydr

COguy said:


> I think if you have to have a poll about it, you're not going to get the ladies.
> 
> If you are concerned with your man boobs, your lack of confidence will show.
> 
> If you walk out there not caring, confident in who you are, I think people will look past the moobs.
> 
> Guys like Gene Simmons get more chicks than 99.99% of men out there, how you handle yourself is much more important than your looks or chestacles.


Gene Simmons, Donald Trump and all the other ugly guys out there would NEVER get the hot women they get if they werent rich...no matter how confident they are.


----------

